# Never Summer Custom Factor Split Summit-R



## bravo_castle

Enough jibba jabber time for pictures.










































































Saved for last.


----------



## FLuiD

Super super jealous. That is be-a-utiful! Wow. The top sheet is sick!!! I wonder if that will be on all of the 10/11 boards, hmm. Number 001 with your name on it, haha awesome!


----------



## jimster716

Ridiculous...ridiculously hot I mean. 

Hmmm carbonium...I guess they're going anti-green to go along with the anti-camber if it is real carbon fiber. :laugh:

Oh so sweet splitboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## T.J.

effing sweet man!


----------



## Jay29

Very cool!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zee

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## longboard16

Wow...I'll give you my sister, if you put me in your will for the board. She's a lawyer and can even write it up.

Numero Uno...thats so cool!!!!!


----------



## ckang008

Damn! I'm drooling just looking at those pics. Topsheet sure looks much slicker than my 07 Summit. Have you ride the cambered version of Summit? If you did, how much different it is compared to the rocker version. I'm close to pulling the trigger for the rocker version (I love how the camber version ride in Hokkaido powder snow, just not in hardpack)


----------



## mOnky

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

WoW:thumbsup:


----------



## AdamBQ

Top sheet is amazing. Love it. Which my 09/10 Legacy had that!


----------



## bravo_castle

Thanks for all the complements guys.
Never Summer deserves all the credit, a big thanks to all the guys & gals who work at the Never Summer factory. 
I imagine Tim would frown on me bring beer next time I visit. 




ckang008 said:


> Damn! I'm drooling just looking at those pics. Topsheet sure looks much slicker than my 07 Summit. Have you ride the cambered version of Summit? If you did, how much different it is compared to the rocker version. I'm close to pulling the trigger for the rocker version (I love how the camber version ride in Hokkaido powder snow, just not in hardpack)


I also have a 06/07 161 Summit (traditional cambered version).
Give me a few weeks & I should be able to give you a side by side comparison.


----------



## bravo_castle

FLuiD said:


> Super super jealous. That is be-a-utiful! Wow. The top sheet is sick!!! I wonder if that will be on all of the 10/11 boards, hmm. Number 001 with your name on it, haha awesome!


Hopefully Vman will see this thread after the hollidays & let us know.


----------



## ckang008

bravo_castle said:


> Thanks for all the complements guys.
> Never Summer deserves all the credit, a big thanks to all the guys & gals who work at the Never Summer factory.
> I imagine Tim would frown on me bring beer next time I visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 06/07 161 Summit (traditional cambered version).
> Give me a few weeks & I should be able to give you a side by side comparison.


Thanks man! Really looking forward to your review! Will be riding my Summit next week in Hakkoda backcountry Japan


----------



## Zee

I think I'll be ordering mine pretty soon...


----------



## ThugHunter

bump, so we don't have to see the whoesale891 crap


----------



## bryantp

ckang008 said:


> Thanks man! Really looking forward to your review! Will be riding my Summit next week in Hakkoda backcountry Japan


Wow...your timing may be good. Hakkoda is starting to get some base. Tear it up for me...I'm hoping for March or April this year. Doing lots of day trips to Kagura getting ready.


----------



## bryantp

So very, very nice.


----------



## killclimbz

Very schweet board! What Blaho number is that? My Summit Split (the very first one) was the number 101 splitboard that they had made. You're going to love the ride without a doubt. Are you getting out this weekend btw? I finished the main bath, had the family in for Christmas, and it's all behind me. Time to ride...


----------



## ckang008

I'm quite curious how heavy this setup is. i lend my friend my 07 Summit for this weekend and he said it's quite heavy. Wonder if NS lighten up the Summit board over the years....


----------



## bluetroll

dam! nice board! that's crazy ballin!


----------



## Guest

dont understand what exactly this split board is for....can someone elaborate for me please


----------



## killclimbz

WeRunDp said:


> dont understand what exactly this split board is for....can someone elaborate for me please


A splitboard is the best way to access the back country via human powered effort. The board can be split into skis that with climbing skins can be used to ascend the mountain. Then at the top of your run, rip the skins off, put the board back to together and schralp some turns.

As far as the weight of the Summit. It's about the same as the Malolo. It has way more of a solid feel though. Cracks me up, Neversummer used to be a heavier board, (90's) and since that rep, it's always a heavy board even when it's a lighter one. As far as the splitboard set up, the interface adds about two pounds to the board. Really though it's the same weight as a pair of snowshoes and snowshoes suck. Having the board on your back sucks. Also, after a couple of runs, you won't notice the weight. There is a reason that a ton of pros are starting to adopt the use of the splitboards. Most important thing is that they work.


----------



## bravo_castle

Here's a video to go with Kill's explanation 
Spark R & D Splitboarding 101.mov


----------



## Guest

*Dont use it*

That board will be worth so much one day, buy another 
1,200 it better rock your socks off


----------



## bravo_castle

killclimbz said:


> Very schweet board! What Blaho number is that? My Summit Split (the very first one) was the number 101 splitboard that they had made. You're going to love the ride without a doubt. Are you getting out this weekend btw? I finished the main bath, had the family in for Christmas, and it's all behind me. Time to ride...


No idea what blaho # it is.
Very cool you have the 1st split summit ever & I have the 1st summit-R. 
This weekend won't work out for me.
I work weekends (2nd shift) & can dawn patrol (would have to leave by 11:00 - 11:30 MT).
I would be down to tour BP any time.

I'm tempted to hit the bunny slope to pratice skiing in tour mode. 



ckang008 said:


> I'm quite curious how heavy this setup is. i lend my friend my 07 Summit for this weekend and he said it's quite heavy. Wonder if NS lighten up the Summit board over the years....


When I picked up my board from NS, I was told they've lightened up the new factory splits.
With out bindings & hardware the split Summit-R feels simular/slightly lighter in weight compaired to my 165 F1-R, for what it's worth.





AKRIDER42 said:


> That board will be worth so much one day, buy another
> 1,200 it better rock your socks off


LMAO @ "dont use it". :laugh:
Send me $1,299.00 & I'll save & not ride it.  

I'll take good care of this board but will not baby it. It will see a lot of use. 


ETA:
IF Will sees this I'm waiting (semi patiently) for a pair of Fuse bindings.


----------



## killclimbz

The Blaho Bro's stamp the board with what number it is on the Top sheet next the edge in between the bindings. At least they always have. I would think your board has this stamp.


----------

